# Steady Form



## 660griz (Jan 20, 2015)

Anybody use one of these on their bow? I am about to pull the trigger as this product seems awesome. However, the only reviews I can find are either by steadyform or folks with steadyform. 
http://www.steadyform.com/


----------



## 660griz (Feb 10, 2015)

I guess I will be the guinea pig.  Ordered one. I'll let yall know how it works out.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, I shot the bow with the Steady Form on this weekend. 
I like it. It has tightened up my group and I have peace of mind that the string can't slap me. 
As the weather gets nicer and I start shooting more, I will post updates if needed.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Might look into it as well


----------

